# Air Transat - Your Experience



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi,

Can anyone share their experience with Air Transat? Was it good, bad, acceptable, okay? 

What about their Club Class option? Is it worth it?

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Jrge said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can anyone share their experience with Air Transat? Was it good, bad, acceptable, okay?
> 
> ...


It's one of the best non-scheduled airlines around. I always fly their Club Class and well worth the money.


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Auld Yin said:


> It's one of the best non-scheduled airlines around. I always fly their Club Class and well worth the money.


Great! What about their baggage allowance? I've read you can take up to 40 kgs. if you are flying Club Class, but do they allow to bring extra baggage? 

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Jrge said:


> Great! What about their baggage allowance? I've read you can take up to 40 kgs. if you are flying Club Class, but do they allow to bring extra baggage?
> 
> Animo
> (Cheers)


Air Transat | What you can bring


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

Air Transat is "no frills" travel. It'll get you where you want to go, but that's about it. Flown them a number of times, their prices are their best thing.


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Auld Yin said:


> Air Transat | What you can bring


Thanks. I had read that already, and their allowance doesn't match.

For this upgrade, you are allow to bring 40 Kgs. Split in 2 bags. However, if you bring a 2nd. Bag; then you must pay $100.00 extra like the rest of the options. I'll phone them today to clear the cloud. 



G-Mo said:


> Air Transat is "no frills" travel. It'll get you where you want to go, but that's about it. Flown them a number of times, their prices are their best thing.


I've always flown AC or BA; but really don't mind the basics. I'm going to give them a shot. 

Animo
(Cheers)


----------

